
Show HN: Mark Zuckerburg Testifies Before the US Senate - tareqak
https://www.twitch.tv/tareqak
======
tareqak
Information

Starts: 2:15 PM EDT

Senate Judiciary Committee stream:
[https://www.judiciary.senate.gov/meetings/facebook-social-
me...](https://www.judiciary.senate.gov/meetings/facebook-social-media-
privacy-and-the-use-and-abuse-of-data)

Senate Commerce Committee stream/info:
[https://www.commerce.senate.gov/public/index.cfm/pressreleas...](https://www.commerce.senate.gov/public/index.cfm/pressreleases?ID=F4DAC91B-9994-498E-A97E-09832BCB76FA)

C-SPAN: [https://www.c-span.org/video/?443543-1/facebook-ceo-mark-
zuc...](https://www.c-span.org/video/?443543-1/facebook-ceo-mark-zuckerberg-
testifies-data-protection)

CNBC: [https://youtu.be/8w-6SfpCKgM](https://youtu.be/8w-6SfpCKgM)

Google Finance - NASDAQ:FB:
[https://www.google.ca/search?q=nasdaq:fb](https://www.google.ca/search?q=nasdaq:fb)

Yahoo Finance - NASDAQ:FB:
[https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/fb?p=fb](https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/fb?p=fb)

TradingView link:
[https://www.tradingview.com/chart/nbgSpMxx/](https://www.tradingview.com/chart/nbgSpMxx/)

~~~
tareqak
I'm using these CNBC's YouTube and Finance links now:

CNBC YouTube: [https://youtu.be/8w-6SfpCKgM](https://youtu.be/8w-6SfpCKgM)

CNBC Finance:
[https://www.cnbc.com/quotes/?symbol=FB](https://www.cnbc.com/quotes/?symbol=FB)

